
Ask HN: What are some under-hyped technology trends that deserve more attention? - choxi
It seems like a lot of HN readers think AI and Blockchain tech are overhyped. What do you think are some under-hyped trends that we should pay more attention to?
======
chainshot
Great question, I'd argue that for Blockchain it's the current projects and
their speculative fundraising that are overhyped. Not the technology itself,
which unfortunately too few take the time to fully investigate.

------
jmtame
I still don’t think we’ve seen the end of chatbots.

~~~
chainshot
How do we know you're not a chatbot programmed with a strong survivalist
instinct? ;)

